# Recent Comcast CableCard Experences



## gayste (Feb 27, 2002)

It's been a while since my last cablecard install and I was planning to get an Edge soon. I was just wondering if anyone has recently had a Comcast cablecard installed. Are we back to the beginning days? Or, is the process still pretty good?

Been through it all. In the beginning - horrible experience as no one had ever seen one and it took hours. Then channels/packages were all messed up... then, tolerable, as it took a while but problems generally got worked out without too much pain... then we got a special number/department and voila, one call, it worked immediately. 

Thx for any information. (sorry if this information is already around, did a search but my search abilities are not the best)


----------



## Pbarkey (Jan 18, 2017)

Whenever I called the last 3 times (I move often), I always got the same technician from out of the country. She was great, and she knew what she was doing.

Sent from my hatch using Tapatalk


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

gayste said:


> It's been a while since my last cablecard install and I was planning to get an Edge soon. I was just wondering if anyone has recently had a Comcast cablecard installed. Are we back to the beginning days? Or, is the process still pretty good?
> 
> Been through it all. In the beginning - horrible experience as no one had ever seen one and it took hours. Then channels/packages were all messed up... then, tolerable, as it took a while but problems generally got worked out without too much pain... then we got a special number/department and voila, one call, it worked immediately.
> 
> Thx for any information. (sorry if this information is already around, did a search but my search abilities are not the best)


I've been using cable cards with my Edge and Bolt on Xfinity for the past 3 years without any issues. I just plugged the cards in and contacted them to get them activated. I was directed right to the cable card group, and they had me up and running within minutes. The only issue I have with the cable cards is not being able to access all channels as they have been slowly migrating some to the IP based ones and once that happens we can't get them on our TiVo's.


----------



## bck17 (Jul 14, 2012)

gayste said:


> It's been a while since my last cablecard install and I was planning to get an Edge soon. I was just wondering if anyone has recently had a Comcast cablecard installed. Are we back to the beginning days? Or, is the process still pretty good?
> 
> Been through it all. In the beginning - horrible experience as no one had ever seen one and it took hours. Then channels/packages were all messed up... then, tolerable, as it took a while but problems generally got worked out without too much pain... then we got a special number/department and voila, one call, it worked immediately.
> 
> Thx for any information. (sorry if this information is already around, did a search but my search abilities are not the best)


It’s been a mixed bag for me with Comcast, dating back to the beginning of CableCARD, even recently.

In my experience, if you are attempting to pair a new, never used CableCARD, the process is fairly uneventful once you find an agent with the know-how and tools to complete the process. 

However, every time, in multiple locations with different boxes, that I’ve attempted to “re-pair” a CableCARD from one TiVo to a “different” box, then I’ve had major hassles that end up taking hours and days to resolve, if at all. A “different” box could include one that simply had the HDD replaced due to failure or upgrade. 

A few weeks ago I replaced a failed HDD in a Bolt with a new one from Weaknees and that process went uneventfully. After calling the Comcast CableCARD activation number (self-activation online didn’t recognize our account), they were able to activate all the channels in our premium package except HBO and SHO. They quickly concluded that the CableCARD must be defective, but I’ve never found that to the case. There must be some systemic or process issue that exists now to the very end of the CableCARD lifecycle. We’re able to stream HBO and SHO using our AT&T or Comcast credentials, so we’ve given up on getting them on cable. If they mess with it too long, things often get worse and then you’re talking about a truck roll, multiple technical escalations, swapped CableCARDs (many), etc.

After 22+ years with TiVo, we’re trying to squeeze one more year out of it before cutting the cord and moving exclusively to streaming. By then I think we’ll see sufficient consolidation to find all the channels we want without commercials. Either that or YouTube will find a way to either strip or offer a better experience to FF through commercials.

Bottom line is if you are using a new (to you) TiVo box and a new (never used or a properly “unpaired” CableCARD, you’re probably OK. If not, I’m not optimistic that it will be a hassle free experience.


----------



## ITGrouch (Jan 7, 2015)

I only had one difficult experience with getting a CableCARD paired to my TiVo DVRs with Comcast. I originally only had Internet service with them, as both of my TiVo Bolt VOX DVRs are Cable/OTA and I was using them with flat antennas. When I started Internet service, I got a Flex box. That was where the problem started once I started TV service with Comcast. I had returned the Flex box to the local Xfinity store and had one of the reps setup TV service. Luckily, they had two CableCARDs in stock. However, pairing the TiVos was an issue. To make a long story short, the customer service rep that I was dealing with getting the CableCARDs paired was a long time Comcast employee and found that the Flex code was still on my account and needed to be set to X1 for TV service. He got a retention rep on the line with us and that customer service rep was able to fix that issue in 10 minutes. Moral to this story, don't get a Flex box.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

This past April I upgraded to Edge from Permier 4. Beforehand I called Tivo to be sure the old card will also work in the Edge. Answer was no reason why not.
I called Comcast and the lady talked me trough where to find the info she needed as it's been 10 years the last time I had to do it.
Perhaps after a 1/2 hour I was up and running.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my cablecard transfer 5 months ago with comcast took around 20 minutes total with the national cablecard department, channels were verified as operational before disconnecting the call.


----------



## JanAtheCPA (9 mo ago)

charlesj said:


> This past April I upgraded to Edge from Permier 4. Beforehand I called Tivo to be sure the old card will also work in the Edge. Answer was no reason why not.
> I called Comcast and the lady talked me trough where to find the info she needed as it's been 10 years the last time I had to do it.
> Perhaps after a 1/2 hour I was up and running.


I had the same exact experience. I removed the card from an old Premiere XL I was giving away, popped it in my new Edge, called the dedicated Comcast number, and had all my channels in about ten minutes on the phone. I have a simple setup, and no premium services from Comcast.

I have to say that compared to my Roamio, which I still have, I really hate the Experience 4 interface - it's really annoying and takes a lot more time to find what I'm looking for. Way too many giant graphics cluttering up the screen, requiring constant scrolling up and down or back and forth, instead of a useful and compact list. It's too bad TiVo caved in to this.


----------



## rablake (Mar 31, 2005)

gayste said:


> It's been a while since my last cablecard install and I was planning to get an Edge soon. I was just wondering if anyone has recently had a Comcast cablecard installed. Are we back to the beginning days? Or, is the process still pretty good?
> 
> Been through it all. In the beginning - horrible experience as no one had ever seen one and it took hours. Then channels/packages were all messed up... then, tolerable, as it took a while but problems generally got worked out without too much pain... then we got a special number/department and voila, one call, it worked immediately.
> 
> Thx for any information. (sorry if this information is already around, did a search but my search abilities are not the best)


I just transferred a MultiStream card from a busted Tivo Premiere 4 to a Bolt I purchased with lifetime from Weaknees. Once I was put with the tivo team at Comcast it was quickly done (half hour) to get the Bolt up and running.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

I have also had success using the self activation service. Welcome Page


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

Here was my experience from last year when moving a cablecard from a Roamio to an Edge:

Call 877-405-2298 and then after you go through all the various challenges, when it asks you to state your problem, just say "Cablecard" and it should connect you to a person who knows what to do (they need to unpair from your old device, then pair to your new device). Should take about 10 min. (plus add in wait times...)

(Some have had success going through the self-activation page, but I've never been able to get that to work.)


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

tfratzke said:


> I have also had success using the self activation service. Welcome Page


Thanks. I need to make a note that this is available at Comcast.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

A few weeks ago my Roamio Plus lost output not only on HDMI (that died a year ago) but RGB as well (it can still record and be viewed through a Mini). I also have a base Roamio that I was using for OTA so I swapped the CableCard from the Plus to the Roamio and ran Guided Setup to switch from OTA to cable. I was thrilled to find that the CC worked in the Roamio without any pairing or involvement from Comcast!


----------



## twoarmsteve (29 d ago)

I just moved to a new house (bay area, California). I've had Tivo + CableCards + Comcast for as long as I can remember - 15 years or so. Moved this time, and Comcast told me that I have to get a new cable card. I don't remember ever having to do that in the past when I've moved, but I went to the Xfinity office and swapped my old one for a new one that looked identical. After spending over 3 hours on the phone with them over 3 days, they finally got the card activated to where I'm at least getting my basic cable package. Still no HBO, though. The Xfinity tech came out this morning and spent over an hour on the phone with the same clueless people I was dealing with. In the end, he told me that modern Tivos (Edge) cannot receive HBO. He suggested that I call them back and have it removed from my bill. Said there was nothing else he could do. This was after hours and hours of rebooting the Tivo, reseating the cable card over and over, "sending a signal", etc.

I don't understand how I was happily receiving all the HBO channels just a week ago at my old house less than a mile away, and now suddenly "that's not supported." This has been a terrible experience.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

twoarmsteve said:


> I don't understand how I was happily receiving all the HBO channels just a week ago at my old house less than a mile away, and now suddenly "that's not supported." This has been a terrible experience.


It probably is not paired. Chances are the old card was not removed properly before they tried to activate the new card. If you go to settings > to the CableCARD Menu> Conditional Access, look for* Val: V . *If it has a *?* instead of a *V*, then it is not paired properly. You just have to continue to call until you get someone who can help.

Edit: That is, assuming your CableCARD is a Motorola. Not sure what is comparable on other cards.


----------



## twoarmsteve (29 d ago)

You are correct - "Val: ?" Thanks.

OMG - I can't believe this is so difficult.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

twoarmsteve said:


> You are correct - "Val: ?" Thanks.
> 
> OMG - I can't believe this is so difficult.


It does suck. I had the same problem with Fios. I was so irritated I bought a backup drive to keep on hand. I copied the CableCARD settings so that in the event of a drive failure, I wouldn't need to get them involved.

If you need to, TiVo has been willing to setup a 3-way with Comcast in the past. You could suggest that to them, and maybe they can find someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## twoarmsteve (29 d ago)

I had to call them back twice, but it's finally fixed! The first person I got was as clueless as all the previous ones. I called back and hit the jackpot. I gave the guy two sentences of explanation, and he was like "Oh that...yeah, I know what to do." - and he did! I wish there was some way I could give that guy feedback. He's the cream of the crop over there!

Thanks for the help!!!


----------

